# 4k HDR on DirecTV. Saw it last night, and it's great!



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The NHL Penguins/Golden Knights game on 106 last night was the first time I've seen my TV light up the HDR indicator from my DirecTV box, and boy, was it amazing.

It was like being at an NHL game. 

I hope future sports programming also features HDR!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The NHL Penguins/Golden Knights game on 106 last night was the first time I've seen my TV light up the HDR indicator from my DirecTV box, and boy, was it amazing.
> 
> It was like being at an NHL game.
> 
> I hope future sports programming also features HDR!


Darn I missed it 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The NHL Penguins/Golden Knights game on 106 last night was the first time I've seen my TV light up the HDR indicator from my DirecTV box, and boy, was it amazing.
> 
> It was like being at an NHL game.
> 
> I hope future sports programming also features HDR!


Agree, very impressive picture quality with that game last night. Things are looking up for 4K broadcasts.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Not a fan of either team, but watched some of the game last night because of the 4k and honestly, it looked fantastic. Might have been the best looking sports event I've ever watched. That's not hyperbole either. Great job.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

When Kelly Sutherland (Referee - #11) came over to call a penalty, the orange on his jersey was as close to possible to the "in person" color I've ever seen. That bright orange can be a challenging color, but the 4K HDR telecast (and a pro calibrated OLED  ) rendered it perfectly.

Just beautiful. Well done, DirecTV!


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The NHL Penguins/Golden Knights game on 106 last night was the first time I've seen my TV light up the HDR indicator from my DirecTV box, and boy, was it amazing.
> 
> It was like being at an NHL game.
> 
> I hope future sports programming also features HDR!


I remember the first time I saw HD....It was a hockey game....Between the players on the benches scares, or the skuffed up boards behind them....4K really is something....no fad


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

My understanding is DirecTV’s HDR offerings only can be enjoyed via the C61k client. I have two Samsung 4k HDR sets but the interface between them and the C61k was replete with difficulties, including screens going black during trick plays. Consequently, both TVs now solely are linked to DirecTV via RVU. I nevertheless was thrilled to watch last night’s hockey game in 4k while hoping (but not anticipating) DirecTV ultimately will render HDR accessible on RVU-connected TVs.

Meanwhile, I can view 4k HDR programs on multiple Roku channels, additional movies on a 4k Blu-ray Player and intend to purchase a 4k HDR computer system once the next generation of NVIDIA video cards – beyond the currently-available $3k Titan – appears, putatively some time during the first half of 2018.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

je4755 said:


> My understanding is DirecTV's HDR offerings only can be enjoyed via the C61k client. I have two Samsung 4k HDR sets but the interface between them and the C61k was replete with difficulties, including screens going black during trick plays. Consequently, both TVs now solely are linked to DirecTV via RVU. I nevertheless was thrilled to watch last night's hockey game in 4k while hoping (but not anticipating) DirecTV ultimately will render HDR accessible on RVU-connected TVs.
> 
> Meanwhile, I can view 4k HDR programs on multiple Roku channels, additional movies on a 4k Blu-ray Player and intend to purchase a 4k HDR computer system once the next generation of NVIDIA video cards - beyond the currently-available $3k Titan - appears, putatively some time during the first half of 2018.


The HDR flag worked for me on my Samsung KS8000 via RVU - which TV / firmware do you have?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Need to be careful with and HDR test. I tried it on a non-HDR Samsung set, and it passed, even though I KNOW it's not HDR-capable.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Need to be careful with and HDR test. I tried it on a non-HDR Samsung set, and it passed, even though I KNOW it's not HDR-capable.


Which set?


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

We have the Rose parade coming on HDR on 1 Jan.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn, really jealous of this. As A Fios subscriber I will not be getting this any time soon. Enjoy folks, I’ll be here on the sidelines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fireponcoal said:


> Damn, really jealous of this. As A Fios subscriber I will not be getting this any time soon. Enjoy folks, I'll be here on the sidelines.


someday you'll see UHD channel or two


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Don’t count fios out . They are actually beta testing 4K and have an agreement for 9 4K channels ... if he had cable I would say good luck or you should drop that POS... but Fios does have plans for 4K that’s all I will say

I have seen fios 4K vod


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[no one channel/provider have real 4K eg 4096x2160 video stream, it's only UHD 3840x2160, hence a cut 256x2160 - 1/8 less pixels, BTW]


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope they release 4K Genie DVRs one day. That way, we don’t have to rely on Clients or RVU TVs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

KNPKH2ster said:


> I hope they release 4K Genie DVRs one day. That way, we don't have to rely on Clients or RVU TVs
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Don't count fios out . They are actually beta testing 4K and have an agreement for 9 4K channels ... if he had cable I would say good luck or you should drop that POS... but Fios does have plans for 4K that's all I will say
> 
> I have seen fios 4K vod


I don't think cable will have any problems delivering 4K, at least in the larger providers that have or will convert to DOCSIS 3.1. The plan cable companies have had for several years is to carve out a small portion of that bandwidth to be used for delivering 4K channels via IP.

The people who will be left out will be those with smaller cable providers, and probably people like me who have their own equipment (I own my own Tivo) as they are no longer bound by a decree to make everything available via cable card.

Cable subscribers, and subscribers to cable-like services like FIOS will have a huge advantage over satellite subscribers if/when 4K locals appear. Satellite customers will never get them, cable subscribers will.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I don't think cable will have any problems delivering 4K, at least in the larger providers that have or will convert to DOCSIS 3.1. The plan cable companies have had for several years is to carve out a small portion of that bandwidth to be used for delivering 4K channels via IP.
> 
> Cable subscribers, and subscribers to cable-like services like FIOS will have a huge advantage over satellite subscribers if/when 4K locals appear. Satellite customers will never get them, cable subscribers will.


most cable co's can barelly do 35mbps upload . i dont see them getting 4k anytime soon beyond the Netflix thing they have on their stbs.

also how will 4k locals leave D* with a disadvantage? wont it be transmitted the same way via sat up to a D* transponder. and how about national locals beyond local DMA's like NY/LA feeds those would need to be uplinked to D*

cables network is trash. my friend has D* and cable in the same room and cable's channels are extremely bit starved. NBA and NFL are un-watchable . IMO its cable POS network that cannot handle 4k , why we dont have more 4k content now. cable cos QAM network is maxed out and over compressed already with all the HD channels/networks out now.

cox comcast, charter and others are just now upgrading their network to D3.1 with 35 mbps up .. according to "cable labs" this tech came out in 2013.. its now almost 2018 so it will take them another 5 years to get full duplex equipment. FTTH is still a better solution.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> most cable co's can barelly do 35mbps upload . i dont see them getting 4k anytime soon beyond the Netflix thing they have on their stbs.
> 
> also how will 4k locals leave D* with a disadvantage? wont it be transmitted the same way via sat up to a D* transponder. and how about national locals beyond local DMA's like NY/LA feeds those would need to be uplinked to D*
> 
> ...


Just because they are only offering 35mbps upload on docsis 3.1 doesn't mean they can't offer more. And not sure how uploading is related to 4K channels


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Just because they are only offering 35mbps upload on docsis 3.1 doesn't mean they can't offer more. And not sure how uploading is related to 4K channels


I was just saying cable is trash and always behind

No one should have 2 suffer with cable . Defiantly if FTTH is available no reason w suffer with cable .

I'm pro FTTH and D* heck E* is even better than POS cable .

But back 2 the topic can't wait for Tuesday's HDR game 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Uploads and downloads that they are offering in their internet side really have nothing to do with what they can do with 4k. And it’s really more about what your local cable company is doing.


As for the taking a long time for 3.1. Honestly that doesn’t have as much to do with them being slow as you might think in terms of implementing that. There hasn’t been much point till much more recently to do it. You also need the bandwidth and the only way to expand that was getting people off all the older cable boxes and even more important to get people boxes that had none so they could go all digital and shut off the analogue channels on the cable side. This has opened up massive amounts of bandwidth and allowed them to totally reconfigure their bandwidth and change what is used for ip and what’s used for broadcast channels. That took a lot of time. Then you have to upgrade all the backend which is very very expensive. So that all took a lot of Time. Five years isn’t long from when a standard is created to launching something in mass like this.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> I was just saying cable is trash and always behind
> 
> No one should have 2 suffer with cable . Defiantly if FTTH is available no reason w suffer with cable .
> 
> ...


Sorry but there are plenty of cable companies that can put out a better picture than dish and some that can easily match directv


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Sorry but there are plenty of cable companies that can put out a better picture than dish and some that can easily match directv


Only Comcast has the $$

Altice USA...(optimum/ suddenlink) spending millions upgrading 2 FTTH but their video is trash and requires a rewind buffer USB just to rewind live t.v.... also their 1box was only sampled with 16 people so it's bout 2 have bugs even tho it's Comcast X1 software . Optimum also has major outages every day in Brooklyn and other parts of there market so yea ...

Spectrum just now upgrading there data network but In lots of there network they only offer 5mbps up so I can only imagine there video quality ... not to mention has fiber cuts in queens every other month as they don't take care of employees ...

COX... Yea don't get me started my friend has them and as I mentioned extremely bit starved . They are also just now upgrading to 3.1 technology but that will take a long time ....

What other major cable co did I miss ?

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Only Comcast has the $$
> 
> Altice USA...(optimum/ suddenlink) spending millions upgrading 2 FTTH but their video is trash and requires a rewind buffer USB just to rewind live t.v.... also their 1box was only sampled with 16 people so it's bout 2 have bugs even tho it's Comcast X1 software . Optimum also has major outages every day in Brooklyn and other parts of there market so yea ...
> 
> ...


Again internet speed is irrelevant. My local small cable company puts out a damn good picture averaging a 16mbit MPEG2 stream


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> most cable co's can barelly do 35mbps upload . i dont see them getting 4k anytime soon beyond the Netflix thing they have on their stbs.
> 
> also how will 4k locals leave D* with a disadvantage? wont it be transmitted the same way via sat up to a D* transponder. and how about national locals beyond local DMA's like NY/LA feeds those would need to be uplinked to D*
> 
> cables network is trash. my friend has D* and cable in the same room and cable's channels are extremely bit starved. NBA and NFL are un-watchable . IMO its cable POS network that cannot handle 4k , why we dont have more 4k content now. cable cos QAM network is maxed out and over compressed already with all the HD channels/networks out now.


The internet speeds you get on cable have nothing to do with delivering 4K channels via IP. They'd be broadcasting those channels to all subscribers using a small portion of the bandwidth, not streaming them separately to everyone. Cable varies greatly in quality, your friend has a poor provider (probably Comcast, I hear they've really got down on quality lately) but mine has PQ pretty similar to Directv's.

QAM gets maxed out and overcompressed because cable companies have been carving out more and more bandwidth to use for internet, leaving less for TV. That's why they plan to implement 4K channels using IP broadcast instead of QAM. DOCSIS 3.1's 192 MHz wide channels use bandwidth far more efficiently than 6 MHz wide QAM channels which waste about a third of the bandwidth with guard bands.

As for 3.1 upgrades, it depends on the provider and the location. All I know is that Mediacom already upgraded all of Iowa to DOCSIS 3.1 a year ago and are well on their way to upgrading to 3.1 nationwide. It is doable for the ones who want to make the investment.

4K locals will require at least 4x the bandwidth of HD locals - there's simply no way Directv or Dish could EVER manage to deliver them. You will NEVER get 4K locals on satellite, unless they support ATSC 3.0 OTA and you can pick it up via antenna. As for national locals, you've got to be kidding me! There are over 200 local markets - Directv couldn't even carry one HD channel nationally in each market, let alone multiple 4K channels. Do you really think they have the capacity for hundreds of HD channels just laying around unused?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow tonight's NBA game in 4k HDR is amazing I'm speechless 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

As others have said, internet speed is completely irrelevant to picture quality from cable companies. And even more so upload speeds are also totally irrelevant. Most cable companies prefer to have much slower upload speeds so people won’t try and host things on that network without paying for a business account. It’s a policy decision, not a technical one for many of them when you see someone like spectrum doing 100 down and 10 up... which still has nothing to do with picture quality on their cable side. Cable can give every bit as good a picture quality as ftth. There’s no debating that. Ftth is great because it can mean less chance of internet speed fluctuations s more people use it in your neighborhood. Also may mean newer equipment in general, but it doesn’t automatically mean better pq by any stretch.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

dtv757 said:


> Wow tonight's NBA game in 4k HDR is amazing I'm speechless
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I hate basketball. I haven't watched a basketball game in over 40 years. Players have come, gone, and been inducted into the Hall of Fame that I've never heard of. But I watched last night's game in its entirety because I, too, thought it looked amazing. And, I have to admit, it was a great game. Could have done without that pre-recorded video they kept playing during commercials, half time and timeouts, though ;-) Can't wait to see baseball in 4K HDR!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Duke Sweden said:


> I hate basketball. I haven't watched a basketball game in over 40 years. Players have come, gone, and been inducted into the Hall of Fame that I've never heard of. But I watched last night's game in its entirety because I, too, thought it looked amazing. And, I have to admit, it was a great game. Could have done without that pre-recorded video they kept playing during commercials, half time and timeouts, though ;-) Can't wait to see baseball in 4K HDR!


What commercials? 
Usually it's a live in stadium view during commercials as if you were at the game .

Half time was a guy doing tricks on a bmx bike lol

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

dtv757 said:


> What commercials?
> Usually it's a live in stadium view during commercials as if you were at the game .
> 
> Half time was a guy doing tricks on a bmx bike lol
> ...


No, it wasn't live. There were many times you could see players taking their warmup shots. The court was constantly filled with people. It was all shot before the game began. Every time a team called a timeout they went to commercial, but we got that "live shot". Otherwise if they'd stayed live at the game the court would be empty except for the guy who mops the sweat up, and you'd see shots of the teams huddling around their coach. It may have been over 40 years since I last watched a game but I still remember all that.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Duke Sweden said:


> No, it wasn't live. There were many times you could see players taking their warmup shots. The court was constantly filled with people. It was all shot before the game began. Every time a team called a timeout they went to commercial, but we got that "live shot". Otherwise if they'd stayed live at the game the court would be empty except for the guy who mops the sweat up, and you'd see shots of the teams huddling around their coach. It may have been over 40 years since I last watched a game but I still remember all that.


It's a live in camera shot ...

They do the same for all 4k live events

Watch the next live show you will see .

For college football it was the same and you could see the whole crowd wave to thay famous kids hospital (utah??) and fans walking across the camera.

For MLB Yankees it was a view above the press box looking at the score board .

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> It's a live in camera shot ...
> 
> They do the same for all 4k live events
> 
> ...


As you can see from this live shot of Yankees game .. all the players are not on the field yet

Also you see the same security guy walking around























Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

last picture is vivid !


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

btw, if you did watch the game last night you might have noticed they got back to the game in the second half with 10:38 left in the third quarter, and the Bucks having 7 or so more points than when the first half ended, so it went from halftime chaos to 3 minutes into the 3rd quarter in the blink of an eye. Game, set and match Duke Sweden!!!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

dtv757 said:


> As you can see from this live shot of Yankees game .. all the players are not on the field yet
> 
> Also you see the same security guy walking around
> 
> ...


I hope this isn't what 4K looks like on Directv. It looks like one of those bad snapchat filters the kids use. It looks completely fake.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

P Smith said:


> last picture is vivid !


vididly fake looking


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if I would be sitting at the stadium, I would tell you difference between the picture and real view ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> I hope this isn't what 4K looks like on Directv. It looks like one of those bad snapchat filters the kids use. It looks completely fake.


Try taking some pics of your TV screen. It looks pretty bad most of the time. A lot has to do with lighting and the resolution that your camera is.
In the first Pic of the baseball game you can clearly see the remote in front of the TV.
The others are closer to get a bigger pic.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I hope this isn't what 4K looks like on Directv. It looks like one of those bad snapchat filters the kids use. It looks completely fake.


The live view looks better . They were quick photos I took and it could be bad camera my phone is old S7 Sammy

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Try taking some pics of your TV screen. It looks pretty bad most of the time. A lot has to do with lighting and the resolution that your camera is.
> In the first Pic of the baseball game you can clearly see the remote in front of the TV.
> The others are closer to get a bigger pic.


Yes thanks for clarifying that

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Wow tonight's NBA game in 4k HDR is amazing I'm speechless
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Flash back a year and we were arguing (rather viciously) about 4K being a fad like 3D. Glad to see folks coming aboard.

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear it looks so great and I am waiting to see it myself since I have a Samsung UHD TV which will not show it due to their needing to update the firmware of the set and so far they have not done it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

seern said:


> Glad to hear it looks so great and I am waiting to see it myself since I have a Samsung UHD TV which will not show it due to their needing to update the firmware of the set and so far they have not done it.


Get a C61.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Get a C61.


That doesn't solve the issue if the TV needs HLG support


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Get a C61.


better, if it will be c61*K, if want the UHD picture*


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

compnurd said:


> That doesn't solve the issue if the TV needs HLG support


DOH! I totally misunderstood his post!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The "HLG" mark showing by some UHD TV is like red herring !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> Glad to hear it looks so great and I am waiting to see it myself since I have a Samsung UHD TV which will not show it due to their needing to update the firmware of the set and so far they have not done it.


Which model Samsung do you have?

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

First I am running through a C61K and the set is a UN65js8500f. This issue has been discussed over on Edgecutter and basically we with these Samsung sets are up the creek until they issue a firmware update. Both Samsung and Direct are aware of this issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seern said:


> First I am running through a C61K and the set is a UN65js8500f. This issue has been discussed over on Edgecutter and basically we with these Samsung sets are up the creek until they issue a firmware update. Both Samsung and Direct are aware of this issue.


I've got the same set and it's been enough to drive me crazy at times. My problems have all been caused by the incompatibility of the Sammy and my Sony AVR. The 8500 doesn't want to play nice with the AVR. I've had audio issues and HDMI issues. Got a good picture tho. I have few issues with my KS 8000 set. Only a year apart and so much difference...

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

MU9000 with update 1151 auto detects HDR now, although it no longer lists HDR in the picture profile settings, only BT.1886 (?) and HLG. And I'm not sure if it's actually detecting HDR since it turns on whenever there's 4K content.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

If my understanding is correct – and it often is not – to receive DirecTV’s 4k HDR programming requires both a TV set that can process the HLG format and an active C61k client. The TV in my “man cave” is a 2015 Samsung JS 8500; my wife is the principal user of our 2016 Samsung KS 9500. Both sets experienced major difficulties with the C61k, including (as noted in earlier posts) recurrent black screens during trick plays. Consequently, they now employ an RVU connection.

So currently I am contemplating – with considerable hesitation, give the associated cost – buying an LG OLED TV since multiple 2017 models evidently have Dolby Vision, HDR10 and HLG playback capabilities. 

I may wait to see what LG is offering in 2018 if previewed at next month’s CES, which presumably would translate into a purchase availability during the Spring (some very interesting 4k HDR computer monitors already have been announced).

But there remain several imponderables, at least for me.

· Have many owners of LG televisions also experienced irksome problems with the C61k?

· Is it indeed the case a C61k interface is necessary to enjoy 4k HDR showings?

· If so, what are the prospects DirecTV ultimately will support 4k HDR via RVU? In this regard (assuming I am accessing the correct page on DirecTV’s website), no 2017 LG set has been designated DirecTV 4k Ready, unlike myriad Samsung and Sony products as well as several 2016 LGs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's like asking different people - what you see in your crystal ball ? IMO, each one see own future of things


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

je4755 said:


> If my understanding is correct - and it often is not - to receive DirecTV's 4k HDR programming requires both a TV set that can process the HLG format and an active C61k client. The TV in my "man cave" is a 2015 Samsung JS 8500; my wife is the principal user of our 2016 Samsung KS 9500. Both sets experienced major difficulties with the C61k, including (as noted in earlier posts) recurrent black screens during trick plays. Consequently, they now employ an RVU connection.
> 
> So currently I am contemplating - with considerable hesitation, give the associated cost - buying an LG OLED TV since multiple 2017 models evidently have Dolby Vision, HDR10 and HLG playback capabilities.
> 
> ...


It's at least worth trying RVU on the KS9500. This eliminates the C61K, and HDR should work.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I initially tried using RVU with my 8500 and though the picture worked fine, the sound, using the loop back to my AVR, was spotty and distorted at times, and using HDMI cable that supported this. This is why I went with the 61K.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

seern said:


> I initially tried using RVU with my 8500 and though the picture worked fine, the sound, using the loop back to my AVR, was spotty and distorted at times, and using HDMI cable that supported this. This is why I went with the 61K.


Totally understand, but only trying to eliminate the video variable.

Does your TV output on optical too? It may work better than ARC...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

seern said:


> I initially tried using RVU with my 8500 and though the picture worked fine, the sound, using the loop back to my AVR, was spotty and distorted at times, and using HDMI cable that supported this. This is why I went with the 61K.


For your sound problem, try running an Optical cable or Digital coax directly from the C61k to the AVR. This bypasses the HDMI possible problem.
I have also read several times that the ARC and HDMI Control set to ON is causing problems. You might want to turn HDMI Control to OFF in the C61k.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> MU9000 with update 1151 auto detects HDR now, although it no longer lists HDR in the picture profile settings, only BT.1886 (?) and HLG. And I'm not sure if it's actually detecting HDR since it turns on whenever there's 4K content.


Samsung TVs have so many little glitches...it's annoying at times, but the PQ is worth minor annoyances.

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I am a little confused with all this. If I do the colour check from the C61K it tells me my set supports HRD, yet when D* broadcasts an HRD show I get no light. Thing is I have no idea where that light would be, the only one I have ever seen is the standby red light when the set is off.


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> For your sound problem, try running an Optical cable or Digital coax directly from the C61k to the AVR. This bypasses the HDMI possible problem.
> I have also read several times that the ARC and HDMI Control set to ON is causing problems. You might want to turn HDMI Control to OFF in the C61k.


Where do you find the menu option to turn off HDMI Control in the C61k?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HarryG said:


> Where do you find the menu option to turn off HDMI Control in the C61k?


Not sure but I can give you the steps to get to it on an HR24 and they are probably the same.
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Not sure but I can give you the steps to get to it on an HR24 and they are probably the same.
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video


Yep, same way to do it on a C61K


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seern said:


> I am a little confused with all this. If I do the colour check from the C61K it tells me my set supports *HRD*, yet when D* broadcasts an HRD show I get no light. Thing is I have no idea where that light would be, the only one I have ever seen is the standby red light when the set is off.


it's HDR actually...

well, you must call your TV mfg, describe all the details and ask them to correct TV's FW

ah, first thing is to ask - how is your c61k connect to the TV ? if there any device in-between, try direct HDMI cable between those two boxes


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I tried watching the latest HDR offering last night, the Brian Setzer concert. It was terrible. Not because of HDR, I'm guessing, but because the light show was atrocious. Bleeding orange and red colors that made the video look out of focus and oversaturated. I had to change the channel after about 4 minutes. Anybody else?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

seern said:


> I am a little confused with all this. If I do the colour check from the C61K it tells me my set supports HRD, yet when D* broadcasts an HRD show I get no light. Thing is I have no idea where that light would be, the only one I have ever seen is the standby red light when the set is off.


2 different "kinds" of HDR

1) The test is for HDR10, which is all well and good, except DirecTV doesn't use it yet, so this test means nothing.
2) The HDR broadcasting at the moment is in HLG. Several TVs have reported issues with this, but i would consider this early days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hancox said:


> 2 different "kinds" of HDR
> 
> 1) The test is for HDR10, which is all well and good, except DirecTV doesn't use it yet, so this test means nothing.
> 2) The HDR broadcasting at the moment is in HLG. Several TVs have reported issues with this, but i would consider this early days.


I would consider we seen bugs in reporting while no official DTV statement published


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would consider we seen bugs in reporting while no official DTV statement published


Refute either one of my sentences.

I'm sure calling the TV manufacturer (or DirecTV for that matter) will be usefully spent time, though.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

All I know is that it works great for me. Hockey/Basketball in HDR. Maybe it's my LG OLED TV!


----------



## Brad00111 (Dec 30, 2007)

I guess I am in the minority, but I don’t see a lot of difference between HD and 4K. I don’t have directv 4K, mainly because of their ridiculous 100 season pass limit on the hs-17, but on the Netflix shows I have watched they really don’t look that much different than HD shows. Maybe I’m missing something here? Checked can double checked settings, and confirmed it’s in 2160.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Brad00111 said:


> I guess I am in the minority, but I don't see a lot of difference between HD and 4K. I don't have directv 4K, mainly because of their ridiculous 100 season pass limit on the hs-17, but on the Netflix shows I have watched they really don't look that much different than HD shows. Maybe I'm missing something here? Checked can double checked settings, and confirmed it's in 2160.


Source material, photography and Director's intent determine the look of video. Because of this some 4K material won't look much different than HD while other 4K material will blow you away.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> All I know is that it works great for me. Hockey/Basketball in HDR. Maybe it's my LG OLED TV!


As noted above, I am considering the purchase of an LG OLED TV, either in the immediate future or as soon as the 2018 models become available (should they incorporate a material spec upgrade based on early press releases/presence at next month's CES). It would replace a 2015 Samsung JS8500, connected via RVU due to recurrent difficulties with the C61k.

Thus, the following questions:

- Under the assumption you are employing the C61k as an interface with your LG OLED set, have you ever experienced any anomalies with this client?

- What DVR are you using (I have an HR54)?

In any event, I ultimately hope to duplicate your positive results regarding 4k HDR broadcasts.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Source material, photography and Director's intent determine the look of video. Because of this some 4K material won't look much different than HD while other 4K material will blow you away.


Would you say that sports look the best in 4K, or does it still depend on what you mentioned?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Would you say that sports look the best in 4K, or does it still depend on what you mentioned?


The 4K sporting events I've viewed on DIRECTV did look better than HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Brad00111 said:


> I guess I am in the minority, but I don't see a lot of difference between HD and 4K. I don't have directv 4K, mainly because of their ridiculous 100 season pass limit on the hs-17, but on the Netflix shows I have watched they really don't look that much different than HD shows. Maybe I'm missing something here? Checked can double checked settings, and confirmed it's in 2160.


You don't need a hs17 to get 4k with DIRECTV

Hdr will also make it a better picture.

And if it's streaming it's only an ok source. DIRECTV should be better than streaming.

Best source is a 4k blu Ray player with a movie on disc that was master in full 4k hdr. I guarantee you'll see the difference in that.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

je4755 said:


> As noted above, I am considering the purchase of an LG OLED TV, either in the immediate future or as soon as the 2018 models become available (should they incorporate a material spec upgrade based on early press releases/presence at next month's CES). It would replace a 2015 Samsung JS8500, connected via RVU due to recurrent difficulties with the C61k.
> 
> Thus, the following questions:
> 
> ...


Unless you can get one cheap.. I would hold.. Based on there cycle the 2018 OLEDs could contain a host of upgrades


----------



## Brad00111 (Dec 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Source material, photography and Director's intent determine the look of video. Because of this some 4K material won't look much different than HD while other 4K material will blow you away.


Ok, thanks for enlightening me on this. I guess I didn't realize there was such a wide gambit in 4K experiences.



inkahauts said:


> You don't need a hs17 to get 4k with DIRECTV
> 
> Hdr will also make it a better picture.
> 
> ...


I have a relatively new receiver and tv and neither support hdr, I'm not willing to spend the money to upgrade both so soon after purchase (both within the last 14 months).

I know directv has the older genies with the CK clients, but I don't want to upgrade to those and have to wait 2 years when something better is just around the corner. And the fact that it's a nightmare upgrading a DVR with no way to transfer season passes. Plus I think it's stupid to have the genie and a client in order to get the 4K content.


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody have a Sony 900c (d or e) and watch the game tonight? When i switch to channel 106, the screen dims to almost 50% less than non 4k, even the menu are unbearably dim, but once i change the channel (to non 4k) the brightness comes back up and the guide are back at viewable levels? Ive played with all settings and am stumped.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does it support HDR ? did you turn it on on the TV?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

mtsz52784 said:


> Anybody have a Sony 900c (d or e) and watch the game tonight? When i switch to channel 106, the screen dims to almost 50% less than non 4k, even the menu are unbearably dim, but once i change the channel (to non 4k) the brightness comes back up and the guide are back at viewable levels? Ive played with all settings and am stumped.


I have a 75" 900e.
The screen definitely dims when you pull up the guide or menus. It does the same on my b6. 
As far as the actual game the screen was by no means dim. 
The game in HDR looked awesome much like the rest of the HDR on D*.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah - the D* GUI is quite dim when an HDR program is on. Clears right up when you switch to non-HDR content.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

@je4755 - no issues with the client. I'm using a Genie 2 (HS-17)


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> @je4755 - no issues with the client. I'm using a Genie 2 (HS-17)


Thanks very much, sir!

I looked at a C7 + LG sound bar combo yesterday but will wait to see if there are any material technical improvements in the 2018 models (my understanding is manufacturers may assign a new rubric to a given performance spec in an effort at masking the fact it constitutes a minor upgrade at best).

In this regard, I hope information about 2018 sets appears next month, so I can reach a decision shortly. Should I ultimately wait for a 2018 LG OLED, with a presumed purchase availability around May, it would constitute a tolerable delay in enjoying DirecTV's 4k/HDR offerings.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally, I'd go for the best price you can get, whichever year (almost certainly a 2017 model). Take the money you save and get an ISF calibration.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks again! I also assume prices for 2017 sets will decline upon the arrival of the 2018s.

In the interim I am swimming in acronyms, some (or none) of which may be relevant to 2018 LGs, instanced by HDMI 2.1, HFR and QFT. Fortunately, LG’s media day event at CES will be held during the morning of January 8th, with the assumption this presentation will trumpet any novel technical capabilities associated with their 2018 OLEDs.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The prices for 2017 OLEDs probably won't decline much since LG is able to sell as many as they make. Some retailers who are in an overstock condition might knock the price down a bit to make way for 2018 models but I wouldn't count on much savings.

Particularly if the 2018 model is HDMI 2.1 and HFR it would be worth paying a little extra for to get the future proofing. Otherwise when 120 fps 4K arrives you'll be left behind.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

@slice1900 is right. But if you really want 4k, I'd get a '17, get it calibrated, and get yourself an Oppo UDP-203. The LG apps are pretty darn good - I have a Roku 4k ultra that I like, but the native LG apps are great. They even have Netflix with Dolby Vision!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would wait until CES. Because if LG does release a host of features that people will want. Then you will see the 17’s decline in price possibly a lot as people won’t want the 17’s anymore.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank to everyone for their helpful comments and hope you all enjoy an outstanding New Year holiday!

Evidently HDMI 2.1 underpins most, if not all, new features of interest such as HFR. Multiple websites state hardware incorporating HDMI 2.1 likely will not prove available until late 2018 or 2019. This assessment rests in part on the HDMI Forum generating compliance tests over the first three quarters of 2018, a process that apparently constitutes a necessary predicate for the shipment of HDMI 2.1 products.

In any case, we’ll see what LG has to say at CES on January 8th.

Another question is how rapidly DirecTV and Comcast (my other provider) will take advantage of these new technologies when they appear.

Given I have reached my 70s, my horizon for futureproofing rapidly is contracting. Nevertheless, it now seems TVs are approaching computers in the need to upgrade every few years. I remember when purchasing a TV set was a once in a decade undertaking. The “revolutionary” advances that now occur regularly were rare events in the past, such as screens large enough not to require a magnifying glass (as occurred in the early 1950s), remote controls and color. 

BTW, I also remember horse-drawn wagons delivering milk to homes in Philly so I really am dating myself!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

je4755 said:


> Nevertheless, it now seems TVs are approaching computers in the need to upgrade every few years. I remember when purchasing a TV set was a once in a decade undertaking. The "revolutionary" advances that now occur regularly were rare events in the past, such as screens large enough not to require a magnifying glass (as occurred in the early 1950s), remote controls and color.


You only need to buy a new TV every couple of years if you must have every advance the moment it is available, even when there is little or no content to take advantage of it. If you bought one of the early 4K TVs, it didn't have HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 and is effectively obsolete already. If you bought one of the first HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 models you missed out on HDR so you're kicking yourself today now that Directv is starting HDR broadcasts. IMHO WCG and HDR were always the real 'must have' features that UHD would bring, much more so than the resolution. If you buy today you'll get HDR but miss out on HDMI 2.1 / HFR which in a few years will be important to anyone who watches sports.

I can't get 4K from my cable company and don't have a 4K streaming box so I'm perfectly happy with my 1080p plasma for now. I've been waiting for HFR support because I've known all along that's the endgame when the feature list will stabilize as far as matching up with what we'll conceivably ever see in broadcasts. 8K TVs will eventually be sold - because marketers will have to have something to try to push on the sort of gullible folks who have to buy anything new - but 4K is it as far as content. Well maybe other than some tiny videophile niche the equivalent of the audiophile niche for DVD-A.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that the hdr icon is missing from shows in the guide that D* says are being broadcast in it? I had this along with 4K in the guide up until several days ago and now it is now longer there.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

It's Still shows up on mine -Reminder NOT all all 4k Shows in the guide are 4H +HDR -maybe that's why your not seeing it


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

No I am looking at the shows advertised by D* as being hdr like the Rose Parade on Monday and this band concert that has been on since last week.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Just watched the 4K HDR broadcast of the Rose Parade and the picture and colours were amazing. Because my setup has the HR54-200 and C61K going into my AVR through separate inputs, I was able to do an A - B comparison of the 4K vs HD pictures on HGTV since it was the same feed as the D* broadcast. I was able to notice a marked difference between the 2 pictures, as would be expected.


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

seern said:


> Just watched the 4K HDR broadcast of the Rose Parade and the picture and colours were amazing. Because my setup has the HR54-200 and C61K going into my AVR through separate inputs, I was able to do an A - B comparison of the 4K vs HD pictures on HGTV since it was the same feed as the D* broadcast. I was able to notice a marked difference between the 2 pictures, as would be expected.


I felt that the first hour had super-saturated colors, making it way less than amazing. Maybe it was my Vizio P65-C1.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

RobertDeckman said:


> I felt that the first hour had super-saturated colors, making it way less than amazing. Maybe it was my Vizio P65-C1.


Now that you mention it, some colours like red were really popping in the first part of the broadcast. Have to remember, a work in progress as they attempt to get it right. Thought that that music broadcast was overly dark so they are attempting to learn how to broadcast hdr.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotta remember what is being referred to as "HDR" is really two things. HDR = high dynamic range which has nothing to do with colors that "pop" more. Think of it like having a volume control that goes from 5-50 in steps of 5, and you replace it with a volume control that goes from 1-100 in steps of 1 - HDR does basically the same thing for brightness.

The other half of HDR is WCG = wide color gamut. This is where you get colors that were impossible to display in rec.709 color map used by HD. Some HDR uses the DCI-P3 color map which is what Hollywood uses, others use the rec.2020 color map is massively expanded over DCI-P3 but is more of a "someday that'll be awesome" thing because TVs you can buy today can almost but not quite hit the whole DCI-P3 gamut, but none even in labs come remotely close to the rec.2020 gamut.

When you have problems with stuff being overly dark, you are seeing issues with the high dynamic range part of it. Since TVs differ in maximum brightness, minimum brightness, and the number of steps between the two what the studio thinks looks good may not be what looks good on your particular TV. You may need to do some tweaking, but they are surely tweaking on their end so what looks good on one broadcast might not on the next.

Personally I don't think high dynamic range is going to be all that useful. Think about what high dynamic range does for sound - it lets you have music where you might have a quiet whisper in some parts and very loud sounds in other parts. Many people don't want to have to strain to listen to quiet parts, or turn it up so they can hear the quiet parts and then be deafened by the loud parts. Thus most sound systems offer an option for dynamic range compression - though that's really not necessary for most modern music since producers compress the dynamic range these days (the main exception being classical) which pisses off a lot of audiophiles who want the full range.

I personally have no interest in having dark scenes that are so dark you can't tell what is going on, and then a scene showing a sunrise that hurts my eyes because my TV is showing so much brightness (nothing like the real sun of course, but if you are watching in a darkened room having your TV go to max brightness - especially future TVs that will be able to hit much higher max brightness levels - is not going to be pleasant) So I think many will disable the high dynamic range and want only the wide color gamut. That's what makes colors pop and things look closer to real life.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Today LG issued a lengthy press release regarding its 2018 TVs. Of particular interest is the “Alpha 9” image processor, which evidently will offer some degree of future proofing, to wit:

“α (Alpha) 9 is ready to support next generation high frame rate (HFR) content created at 120 frames per second for better rendering of fast-action content with smoother and clearer motion such as sports and action movies.”


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Its only future proof if the TVs include an HDMI 2.1 port. If it is HDMI 2.0 then it will never support HFR content because that can't later be upgraded to HDMI 2.1. The "ready to support generation HFR content" statement could mean that they intend to use the alpha 9 for several generations of TVs.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just saw an article about LG's 2018 OLEDs. They don't have HDMI 2.1, and will NOT support HFR via HDMI as a result. They will support via the internal apps or OTA - that latter is interesting...I wonder if that means it will include an ATSC 3.0 tuner? Maybe only the models sold in South Korea will though, guess we'll find out soon enough.

Looks like I will have to wait one more year before replacing my plasma.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would think Korea will make some new models for the Olympic games.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Slice1900: agree as my first reaction was how would a 120-fps image be accepted by the TV in the absence of an HDMI 2.1 port.

For me there remain a few questions associated with the purchase of a new set, now or in 2019/2020:

- Will the C61k-LG interface work properly for me as has been the case with others, given my problems with the client when linked to two Samsung TVs (both presently employing RVU)?

- When will DirecTV take advantage of the capabilities offered by HDMI 2.1 (I suspect it won’t be immediately upon availability but may require passage of considerable time as transpired with HDR).

In any event, I’m fortunate in that my wife has expressed support for the purchase of a 2017 set if I so choose – I’ll still wait for LG’s press conference at CES next week – as well as another whenever DirecTV in fact implements such technology as HFR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

je4755 said:


> - Will the C61k-LG interface work properly for me as has been the case with others, given my problems with the client when linked to two Samsung TVs (both presently employing RVU)?


I wouldn't answer to this - only DTV would know if will ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

je4755 said:


> - When will DirecTV take advantage of the capabilities offered by HDMI 2.1 (I suspect it won't be immediately upon availability but may require passage of considerable time as transpired with HDR).


hard to answer when you don't work for HW Dept of DTV ...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

je4755 said:


> - When will DirecTV take advantage of the capabilities offered by HDMI 2.1 (I suspect it won't be immediately upon availability but may require passage of considerable time as transpired with HDR).


Given that Directv was pretty aggressive is getting ready to handle 4K broadcasts (i.e. they were ready well before there were any live programs to show) and HDR (again before there was any HDR content to show) I would assume they will plan to be ready for 120 fps content before there is any.

This HFR content will almost exclusively be sports, so when it appears will depend on when the big sports networks are ready to deliver it to Directv and other providers. I have to imagine they designed the handful of trucks they are using for on site 4K production with this in mind, so I don't think it will be a major hurdle for them. Hopefully after upgrading the cameras and reserving more bandwidth on the uplink there won't be too much equipment in the truck that needs to be upgraded.

All Directv needs is a new 4K client with an HDMI 2.1 output, and to start using bonded transponders for 4K delivery to account for the additional bandwidth. The HDMI 2.1 IP core has only been available for a month, meaning off the shelf HDMI 2.1 PHYs for Directv's OEMS won't be available until the summer. Late this year is the earliest we could see such a client, but more likely sometime in 2019 and perhaps called the C81K/KW if they maintain their naming scheme.

This is a good example of why having 4K output in the clients only was the best strategy. Imagine if they had built millions of HR64s and delivered them to 4K customers, and all of them become obsolete once they started broadcasting HFR content! This is also where the transponder bonding capability that annoys people in terms of the small number of tuners the HS17 supports versus the number of actual tuners it has comes into play. If you want 4Kp120 to look its best, they will need more than one transponder's worth of bandwidth. If Dish bothers to support 4Kp120 at all (I wouldn't count on it) it won't look as good because they'll have to compress it more to fit in a single transponder, and all those Hopper 3s will become instantly obsolete...


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

To confirm a statement earlier advanced by slice1900, an article published today at AVSForum noted in part: "New for 2018 is the ability to accept and display frame rates up to 120 fps. There is no consumer content available at that frame rate yet, but these LG OLED TVs are ready for it via USB. However, they do not implement HDMI 2.1, so they cannot accept 120 fps via HDMI."


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Personally I thought the Brian Setzer concert looked like crap, HDR or no HDR.


----------



## DAr1zzl3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Great stuff on this thread! So I contacted DTV tech support about their recent HDR feature, and just like expected that was a joke... 2 of the techs/agents I spoke to weren't even sure what HDR was.. ("Do you mean DVR??" "Your HD channels..?"  )

I came to the conclusion that HDR wasn't going to work on my TV because I was getting my 4K through the RVU, and I had to get the 4K mini, but I see that some people here have gotten it to work with their RVU, even tho the difference is that it was on a Samsung (at least from the posts I've seen so far). 
I'm using a Sony 2015 4K TV (65X850C, to be exact) and I'm not getting HDR... 
Anyone else using a Sony model of the same gen or family? Does it have to do that my TV doesn't support HLG? 

Either way I put in a request to replace my RVU with 4K Mini (hopefully a C61K) as the RVU client is quite... cumbersome (probably too much for the TV's CPU to handle), and I hope this makes it possible for me to enjoy live HDR events like the rest of you...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

DAr1zzl3 said:


> Great stuff on this thread! So I contacted DTV tech support about their recent HDR feature, and just like expected that was a joke... 2 of the techs/agents I spoke to weren't even sure what HDR was.. ("Do you mean DVR??" "Your HD channels..?"  )
> 
> I came to the conclusion that HDR wasn't going to work on my TV because I was getting my 4K through the RVU, and I had to get the 4K mini, but I see that some people here have gotten it to work with their RVU, even tho the difference is that it was on a Samsung (at least from the posts I've seen so far).
> I'm using a Sony 2015 4K TV (65X850C, to be exact) and I'm not getting HDR...
> ...


Your tv needs to support HLG


----------



## DAr1zzl3 (Jan 9, 2018)

I was afraid of that... And it just happens that Sony 2015 TVs just missed the mark on the update...

I'm assuming the C61K also won't be converting the HLG signal to HDR10...?

Guess I'll continue my research of the LG B7A vs the Sony X930E... :expressionless:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No it won't. But there is likely HDR10 things coming as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DAr1zzl3 said:


> I'm using a Sony 2015 4K TV (65X850C, to be exact) and I'm not getting HDR...
> Anyone else using a Sony model of the same gen or family? Does it have to do that my TV doesn't support HLG?


 I would call Sony and get definitive technical answer - who else know better ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

DAr1zzl3 said:


> I was afraid of that... And it just happens that Sony 2015 TVs just missed the mark on the update...
> 
> I'm assuming the C61K also won't be converting the HLG signal to HDR10...?
> 
> Guess I'll continue my research of the LG B7A vs the Sony X930E... :expressionless:


It may be added. The 2015 TVs for Sony in Europe has HLG added recently via firmware


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

DAr1zzl3 said:


> Guess I'll continue my research of the LG B7A vs the Sony X930E... :expressionless:


I just got the 49 inch X930E myself. Fantastic TV for it's price range and handles HLG (and HDR10) like a champ. However don't bother with RVU on it as DirecTV couldn't get that to work at all.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

On a similar but separate topic, is Directv now offering DTS sound? Because I have a choice on my tv of either PCM, Dolby Digital+, or DTS Neo. When I chose DTS before the tv would default down to Dolby Digital but now my A/V Receiver displays "DTS" as the signal it's receiving. Anybody know?


----------



## DAr1zzl3 (Jan 9, 2018)

compnurd said:


> It may be added. The 2015 TVs for Sony in Europe has HLG added recently via firmware


That's good to hear! I only knew our TVs are supposed to get Nougat (Android TV 7.0) as well, but apparently that has been delayed until Spring...



AngryManMLS said:


> I just got the 49 inch X930E myself. Fantastic TV for it's price range and handles HLG (and HDR10) like a champ. However don't bother with RVU on it as DirecTV couldn't get that to work at all.


Nice! That also makes me feel better about my decision to go with the 4K Mini... Don't want to pay for another tech visit that results in a waste of time..


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Since I'm banned from the Samsung thread I started I'll ask here rather than start a new thread since it's Samsung TV oriented rather than Directv. There's a new software update for the tv. Anybody install it yet? Any problems?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Since I'm banned from the Samsung thread I started I'll ask here rather than start a new thread since it's Samsung TV oriented rather than Directv. There's a new software update for the tv. Anybody install it yet? Any problems?


You talking about 1521?


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

compnurd said:


> You talking about 1521?


No, 1156, for the 9000 Series. I went ahead and installed it. No problems.


----------

